# Equinox Dependencies



## Guest (8. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Menge von Bundles. Ein Bundle X benötigt die Methoden eines anderen Bundles Y. Sobald ich aber bei den "Dependencies" das Bundly Y bei X hinzugefügt habe markiert mir Exlipse einige der restlichen Bundles sofort "Fehlerhaft". Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Nov 2008)

Welcher Fehler denn?
*verschieb*


----------



## Gast (8. Nov 2008)

Hmm, wenn ich mir die Warnings/Errors anschaue:


"A cycle was detected in the build path of project..." und "The project cannot be built until build path errors are resolved..."

Es entsteht also scheinbar ein Zyklus. Mein Bundle muss doch aber das andere bei den "Dependencies" hinzufügen, damit Zugriff auf die Klassen dort möglich ist.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Nov 2008)

Ja, aber zyklische Abhängigkeiten funktionieren nunmal nicht. Das Henne-Ei Problem


----------

